# Cleaning blue stone and patio



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Any suggestions if there is a solution that will help

I have a deck and a wood ceiling I was going to clean and brighten and it will pool up on the blue stone? Will this hurt it?

Also then I need to clean pool concrete patio and a lot of blue stone. It has black and white marks on it
Thanks guys


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Acid wash, half a gallon acid to 5 gallons of water. That is what we used to use on blue stone


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Your SH mix wont hurt the bluestone, but it will clean it. 
As far as cleaning everything else you mention it depends whats on it.


----------

